# HDMI ARC problems with Pioneer Receiver and Samsung TV.....I need help from some knowledgeable people.....



## SophieSox

Hi All,


I am new here and I really need some help from some smart people. My boyfriend would normally do all of this stuff for me but I am no longer with him, so trying to figure this all out on my own.


I am aiming to hook up my Pioneer VSX-1123-k with HDMI cables from my direct TV box to my my Samsung PN60F5500. A Blu-ray player will soon be added also.


The Direct TV box goes to HDMI 2 on the receiver and The receiver itself is connected to the TV via HDMI out 1 and goes into the HDMI 2 ARC input on the TV.


I eventually got the cables, TV, direct TV box, and Receiver to to sync up but when I turned everything off via one remote and then turned it on again, the receiver stays on The HDMI 2 Direct TV box source for a few seconds and then switches to TV. So I have to switch it back to satellite input on the receiver remote every time. Not only this, but then the sound reverts back to the TV speakers and I have to go into the TV menu and select "Receiver" every time.


This whole thing is driving me nuts and makes me want to pull my hair out but I don't want to be a bald girl!


I might just go back to using RCA cables, but really want the HDMI setup.


I hope this all makes sense. Please, please help if you can.


Thank you,


Sophie.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ARC/CEC is a problem for a lot of folks because of the inconsistent way ARC is implemented across various mfrs. All of your devices need to be ARC capable for it to work so check to see if that is true. If it is, and you still can't get a single remote to work, then I would disable ARC on all of your devices and try a programmable remote.


----------



## AV_Integrated

What you are dealing with is not ARC issues, but HDMI CEC issues. Consumer Electronics Code (CEC) or HDMI Control or any number of other names allows for the various HDMI products to automatically power on/off and configure themselves based upon what is currently on/off with your system.


Oh, and it doesn't actually work.


HDMI CEC was not clearly spelled out, and will never be. Because HDMI is extremely short sighted, when HDMI CEC is on, things act weird. One remote does a lot, but doesn't, and can't be programmed to do what you want, it does what IT wants, which makes it completely useless, and will continue to make it completely useless forever.


Turn off HDMI control and nothing will do 'random' things automatically. Instead, you will need to use multiple remotes to get things powered on, but they will power on properly.


The end game should be a good universal remote which does all the powering on and off for you, by using that one remote. It will control the various devices properly and accurately 100% of the time. It eliminates frustration and makes things very easy to use.


----------



## Joe Fernand

The problem with CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) channel is that it requires a bit of setup by the User as many manufacturers have concentrated on how they implement it in an ‘own brand’ environment.


For many TV’s you have to enable CEC to then access the ARC functionality of the TV – so if you want ARC you may have to have CEC enabled.


Have you checked the AVR settings to see if it is set to default to HDMI2?


How does the system react if you connect the STB to HDMI1 on the AVR instead?


Any time you are making a physical change to the HDMI connectivity it is best to power all of the kit off at the mains – I would also do the same if you choose to disable CEC on one or more devices, make the settings change then power cycle all devices.


Joe


----------



## Otto Pylot

Sorry, I wasn't very clear but yes, this is a CEC issue and not ARC. I should have read again before I hit the Submit button. Thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## SophieSox

Thanks guys for all the replies. Haven't had a chance to try a few different things or check settings but wanted to ask you all this......


When everything is switched on, is it normal that I have to go into the TV menu and switch from TV speakers to receiver every single time to sync it? That is getting old real quick. Should it not just stay on the receiver setting in the TV menu? I think things would be running okay if so.


Also, if I were to get a universal remote, would everything still be connected by HDMI to the receiver or go back to HDMI to the TV and the RCA cables?


Sorry to sound dumb, just not smart with all of this.


Thanks for the help so far!


Sophie.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Sophie,


Are you trying to use the TV speakers for anything? Generally I just turn my TV volume all the way down, and the receiver passes audio out to my good speakers (always) and then the receiver just passes video on to the TV.


If you intend to use your TV speakers for anything, then the A/V receiver needs CEC to be on with the TV and the receiver so the receiver knows when it is powered 'off' to pass audio on to the TV.


If you never intend to use ARC or have audio pass to the TV while the receiver is off, then turning off CEC should fix this issue.


Right now, it sounds like when the A/V receiver is powered off, it switches the mode of things so that it passes audio on to the TV and the TV recognizes this incoming audio and turns the internal speakers on.


This is NOT standardized or explained anywhere. It's a guess on my part as to how it is working.


By turning off CEC, you lose certain ARC and audio pass-through features that are only available by keeping CEC on. There is no button on the remote, or in the menu setup, that I've heard of, which enables these features. Actually, Pioneer is unique in that CEC must be on to allow audio pass through while the A/V receiver is powered off. Denon, by comparison, allows you to simply setup your audio pass through source in the menu of the A/V receiver, and gives you an option to disable that function if you want. All menu driven instead of 'magic CEC' driven.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Ok, here's a silly question but do you have separate speakers attached to your Pioneer or are the only speakers you have on the Samsung? If you have separate speakers (a 5.1 system for example), I would run everything thru the Pioneer via HDMI. Disable ARC/CEC on all of your devices. Run a single HDMI cable to your tv and a single optical cable from your tv to the receiver. Turn off the tv's speakers. Get a programmable universal remote (Harmony for example). That way, all audio is played thru the receiver and only video is sent to the tv. If you use the SmartApps etc on the tv, then the audio will be sent via the optical cable back to the receiver. The Harmony remote can be programmed to automatically select the correct input(s) for what ever source you want to use, i.e. cable, blu-ray player ,etc.


If the only speakers you have are the tv's speakers, that's a bit more challenging and I'll let someone else tackle that one.


----------



## SophieSox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV_Integrated*  /t/1528783/hdmi-arc-problems-with-p...-from-some-knowledgeable-people#post_24643890
> 
> 
> Sophie,
> 
> 
> Are you trying to use the TV speakers for anything? Generally I just turn my TV volume all the way down, and the receiver passes audio out to my good speakers (always) and then the receiver just passes video on to the TV.
> 
> 
> If you intend to use your TV speakers for anything, then the A/V receiver needs CEC to be on with the TV and the receiver so the receiver knows when it is powered 'off' to pass audio on to the TV.
> 
> 
> If you never intend to use ARC or have audio pass to the TV while the receiver is off, then turning off CEC should fix this issue.
> 
> 
> Right now, it sounds like when the A/V receiver is powered off, it switches the mode of things so that it passes audio on to the TV and the TV recognizes this incoming audio and turns the internal speakers on.
> 
> 
> This is NOT standardized or explained anywhere. It's a guess on my part as to how it is working.
> 
> 
> By turning off CEC, you lose certain ARC and audio pass-through features that are only available by keeping CEC on. There is no button on the remote, or in the menu setup, that I've heard of, which enables these features. Actually, Pioneer is unique in that CEC must be on to allow audio pass through while the A/V receiver is powered off. Denon, by comparison, allows you to simply setup your audio pass through source in the menu of the A/V receiver, and gives you an option to disable that function if you want. All menu driven instead of 'magic CEC' driven.



Thanks for the help. I don't intend to use my TV speakers for anything if I can help it. I tried to set up ARC CEC because I thought I was going to be easy. Foolish me.


So if I turn "off" CEC on the receiver and TV, I have to get an optical cable for the TV to the Receiver? Would I move the HDMI cable that currently goes from the receiver to TVHDMI 2 ARC input to The HDMI 1 of the TV.


Also to complicate things I really also want to set up my new Samsung Blu-Ray player. Would I switch CEC off on that but still link it to the BD input on the receiver. I will be using the Blu-Ray player for listening to CDs a lot also. Will the HDMI cable b best for the audio or do I need an optical for that also. This could cause a problem as the receiver only has one optical input.


I'm getting so confused, but really appreciate the help. I'll get there in the end!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Otto Pylot*  /t/1528783/hdmi-arc-problems-with-p...-from-some-knowledgeable-people#post_24644029
> 
> 
> Ok, here's a silly question but do you have separate speakers attached to your Pioneer or are the only speakers you have on the Samsung? If you have separate speakers (a 5.1 system for example), I would run everything thru the Pioneer via HDMI. Disable ARC/CEC on all of your devices. Run a single HDMI cable to your tv and a single optical cable from your tv to the receiver. Turn off the tv's speakers. Get a programmable universal remote (Harmony for example). That way, all audio is played thru the receiver and only video is sent to the tv. If you use the SmartApps etc on the tv, then the audio will be sent via the optical cable back to the receiver. The Harmony remote can be programmed to automatically select the correct input(s) for what ever source you want to use, i.e. cable, blu-ray player ,etc.
> 
> 
> If the only speakers you have are the tv's speakers, that's a bit more challenging and I'll let someone else tackle that one.



I have 2 floor standing speakers that I want everything to go through - the Direct TV, Blu Ray ( for CD audio too) and stuff like netflix that is on the smart TV. No surround sound yet, but eventually I will hopefully get into all that.


Thanks again guys for all the advice.


----------



## SophieSox

Ps. Can you use ARC without CEC enabled?


If not, why not? It seems to make sense that you might want audio to return to your receiver but might not want all the CEC functions.


I don't know if it makes sense to anyone other than me though!


----------



## Otto Pylot

I think AV_Integrated answered that. You may be able to disable just CEC but both features are so closely intertwined you may lose some ARC functionality. It all depends on how the mfr wants to implement that. What makes sense to the consumer doesn't always make sense to the engineers


----------



## AV_Integrated




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SophieSox*  /t/1528783/hdmi-arc-problems-with-p...-from-some-knowledgeable-people#post_24644621
> 
> 
> Ps. Can you use ARC without CEC enabled?
> 
> 
> If not, why not? It seems to make sense that you might want audio to return to your receiver but might not want all the CEC functions.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it makes sense to anyone other than me though!


No, you can't do it that way.


Yes, it's extremely stupid that you can't do it that way.


Very frustrating that you can't do it that way!


I've always thought that ARC should simply be an 'input' on the A/V receiver to select and should work as such.


That's the reality of the somewhat poor/questionable design of HDMI.


----------



## SophieSox

Okay, so I think the plan tomorrow is to disable the ARC CEC on the amp, TV and the Blu Ray (when it's set up).


Now let me just get this straight, the Direct Tv HDMI will still go to the receiver, as will the Blu Ray HDMI. Then the HDMI out 1 port from the receiver still goes to the TV but should it still go to the HDMI 2 ARC port on the TV or should it just go to the normal HDMI 1 port.....or does it make no difference?


Things are starting to become a little clearer at last on what needs to be done thanks to you guys.


Let me also as this question, does the length of an HDMI cable matter and the same for an optical cable? I want to do a similar setup in my bedroom with my older Pioneer receiver that has HDMI ports but I think it might have to be quite a bit of a distance from the TV due to space and layout of my bedroom. Same for the Blu Ray and Direct TV genie. I just wondered if it affects quality or anything like that.


Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Sounds like you are getting it figured out just fine. You should be able to use either port of the TV just fine. Should being the key word.


For the length of the HDMI cable, it may or may not be an issue depending on the actual length, but there are long HDMI cables which should not be an issue up to about 50' in length, so really - how long is that 'quite a bit of a distance'? If it is easy to put the cable in place, then Monoprice Redmere cables offer a thinner cable that is easier to work with, and can cover the longer distances, but due to active circuitry, they may (may!) fail over time and should be able to be replaced without tearing up walls.


----------



## Joe Fernand

A quick scan back through the thread and I'm wondering if you really need ARC?


Are you using a tuner or any Streaming media the TV has inbuilt or is all viewing via external Sources?


Joe


----------



## SophieSox

Sorry for the late reply.,I have been out of town. Thanks for all the replies and help.


I disabled the CEC and just juggle my remotes accordingly. Bit of a pain but not too bad.


Now I have a new problem. I just bought a new connector "Mediabridge 3.5mm Male to 2-Male RCA Adapter (6 Feet) - Step Down design", for my old laptop to plug into my receiver so I can play music through my speakers. Only when I plug it in I get some weird interference noise and nothing else.


I plugged it into the cd and DVD RCA audio inputs thinking it wouldn't be a problem. Anyone know what the problem might be?


Once again I'm going nuts and need any help.


Sorry to be a pain


Thank you,


Sophie.


----------



## lovinthehd

Might want to check the sound card settings in your pc, that cable should work with either of the inputs on the avr as you are trying to use it.


BTW,, instead of juggling remotes look into one of the Harmony remotes suggested, the 650 is a good one and can be had for a reasonable price....


----------



## Otto Pylot

The Harmony is a good idea. It's another expense (not too bad) but you don't have to rely on the flakiness of CEC at all. I highly recommend them. They can be a bit to program but there's really good help in the Remotes Forum. Just make sure you get one that can programmed for the number of devices you have now or plan to have in the future.


----------



## Joe Fernand

Laptop - assuming you are using the Headphone socket on the Laptop have you tested it with a set of Headphones to confirm it is working properly.


Joe


----------



## SophieSox

Thanks guys. I found out it was a faulty connector. I got it replaced and now it works fine.


Thanks again!


----------



## SophieSox

After replacing my faulty cable from my laptop to my Receivers DVD input, thought everything was okay.


But I am noticing that when the music is on very low or goes silent between tracks there is an awful lot of "interference" noise. It's very annoying. I tried it to the cd input too but it does th same thing


I just wondered if this is normal or if there is anything I can do to stop it? It is so annoying!


Thanks guys,


Sophie.


----------



## SDBrian


I have a very similar set up as do you.  I first tried to run all of my components into my pioneer vsx-522 and send everything to my samsung TV via the HDMI out on the receiver.  I tried leaving CEC enabled and tried both HDMI 1 input on the samsung tv (marked as STB for set-top box) and HDMI 2 (ARC).  Neither gave me the results that I wanted and the receiver kept changing to the TV input when I didn't want it to like you mentioned.

 

When I did some more reading in the samsung tv's manual it really seemed to indicate that it wanted set top boxes to be plugged into HDMI 1 (STB).  I recently moved and the DirecTV guy who upgraded me to the Genie DVR even said that my TV is DirecTV ready with some sort of DTV box like capability built into it (doesn't matter because you still need a DVR capability which isn't built in, plus an access card I believe).

 

Anyway, it works much better for me to have the following set up.  DirecTV box into HDMI1 on the TV.  Other components into the receiver (just an HTPC). Receiver HDMI out into TV HDMI 2 (ARC).  Now the CEC basically works for me, however I leave my receiver on all the time and don't ask the new DirecTV remote to turn it on or off.  Interestingly, the old remote could turn the receiver on and off, but couldn't do anything else.  The new (and old) remote can still switch the TV's input sources and the volume control works from the remote works for the receiver through CEC whenever the receiver is on (while i don't really turn it off, if it is off the remote manages the TV's speakers).  It actually can't turn the receiver on/off though. I do still need a second remote, but it is only needed for switching the active input of the receiver.  I'm not even sure I need it but I have digital optical out going into the receiver from the DirecTV box.  I can't remember what happens audio wise if I run a TV app like Amazon Prime Instant Video, but I think it works fine.

 

I sort of only wish I could get my TV's HDMI 2 input renamed to not still list it as HDMI 2: DirecTV from the attempts I'd made using it to watch DirecTV via the receiver's input.


----------



## JayInRichmond


Hi Brian,

 

I feel your pain!  I am having the same frustrations with my brand-new Samsung PN64F8500 TV and Yamaha RX-V575 AVR,

 

I have enabled AnyNet+ and ARC on the TV; and ARC/HDMI-control on the AVR.  All input devices are connected through the AVR -- the primary being a Tivo Premiere XL4 on HDMI1.  The TV remote turns both the TV and the AVR on and off and controls the AVR volume correctly.  So, with the AVR selecting the Tivo on HDMI1, I power down using the TV remote. But when I power-up, the following sequence occurs every time:

 

  (1) The AVR switches to the "TV" input (AV4), which has nothing connected to it, yet video is still passed through from HDMI1.

  (2) About a second later, the AVR switches back to the "Tivo" input on HDMI1, and all is well.  But wait about 5 or 6 seconds ...

  (3) Now the AVR switches back to the "TV" input and sound is lost.

 

At this point I must re-select the "Tivo" input on the AVR to restore sound.  I have found no way to defeat this scenario.  I believe this is because CEC does not recognize the Tivo box and therefore tells the AVR to switch to the "TV" device -- despite the fact that there is no "TV" device connected.

 

Cheers!

 

-Jay
 
Reply Quote  Multi


----------



## Otto Pylot

ARC/CEC is very problematic for some as you have discovered. Mfrs are not required (as of yet, but that will change with HDMI 2.0) to implement all of the options available for CEC, so that's why there are incompatibilities and inconsistencies when attempting to get CEC to work correctly with different devices. Probably the best solution if you can't get it to work to your satisfaction is to get a programmable remote like a Harmony and control your system that way. They can be a bit of a challenge to program (there's lots of help in the Remote Forum) but they work very well with different devices.


----------



## Joe Fernand

Sophie said _'I just wondered if this is normal or if there is anything I can do to stop it? It is so annoying!'_ - yes, though it involves moving away from using the Laptop Headphone socket (which are usually horrible as an audio interface'.


Either add a USB DAC between the Laptop and the AVR (can be had for relatively low $$$) or ditch the laptop/use it simply as a hard-drive and install a streaming device (such as Sonos).


Joe


----------



## tortdog

*Turning on ARC*

I have a Pioneer VSX-521-K and it works perfectly with a Samsung 6350. I connected HDMI with the Pioneer out and Samsung HDMI-2. Turned ARC on for both the Pioneer (through Setup) and the Samsung (default).

Everything works flawless.


----------



## TopHTPC

I have a similar problem/setup. Not sure if I should post in a seperate thread, but it might be of interrest because of the info, that this worked perfectly with my old Onkyo receiver. So its hard to accept that a new Pioneer can't do it.

I have a single HD source connected via HDMI to my Pioneer 924, which connects via HDMI to my Pioneer TV.
In practice, I almost never switch source (it's a HTPC), so just need the receiver to catch the audio, and pass through the video.

The TV has no internal speakers (it has a stereo amplifier, but nothing connected), so is really built for this type of setup.

When the TV powers on, it will switch on the receiver via HDMI CEC.
The receiver turns on fine, defaulting to the last input.
Then it infuriatingly switches to the "TV" source! Even though that source has been explicitely disabled! The "TV" source is a pure audio source, which can be either optical/coax or RCA.... And I have neither connected.
Given that the receiver was turned on by CEC through its HDMI output, it stands to reason, that I would want to utilise its HDMI output, and so use some sort of HDMI source... But somehow it decides to switch to the TV source anyway.

I just switched to this Pioneer receiver from an old and very cheap Onkyo receiver, and though it had shortcommings, this part worked perfectly on the Onkyo.

I assumed, that using a Pioneer receiver with a Pioneer TV would make things work... And still thinks there must be some way of accomplishing the "normal" scenario.
Otherwise I guess. I will have to return the Pioneer receiver - because it won't work with a Pioneer TV, which would be somewhat odd.
(Any idea what alternative reveiver to look at? I wanted one with a second room zone, and which could automatically send an Airplay input to the second room, without interrupting whatever was going on in the primary room. Most receivers I looked at could not even play the airplay input in the second zone by itself, let alone send it there by default. And this receiver is going to stand in a small back room, where it's hard to reach).

Using remote(s) is really not an option for me - the HTPC will switch the TV on through a Rs-232 connection, and select its input etc. The receiver and PC is in another room (behind the TV).
My only input is a Bluetooth PC keyboard with touchpad.
I might be able to get the PC to send a CEC command to the receiver, but it would be a pain.


----------



## lovinthehd

AFAIK the tv setting in the avr is simply hard wired (or at least not assignable) that way (and is in my Onkyo avr), the only option so to speak when HDMI-CEC/ARC is enabled, is for the tv on to trigger the tv input in the avr. Just a poorly thought out "feature", seems to be only good for those who use the tv as their centerpiece/switching center instead of an avr....


----------



## claydogg84

I'm having the exact same issues as Sophie. I don't mind having to switch the input on the Pioneer 1120 back to the correct HDMI so much as I hate having to go into the sound settings of the TV every time and switch it to "Receiver". If I don't switch the sound setting on the television, my STB remote will change the volume of the television, not the receiver - very annoying. Another note - As soon as a link the TV sound to the receiver option, it links Anynet+ and switches the HDMI input on the receiver back to TV/SAT. I use the SmartTV functions like Pandora and Vudu, so I need the ARC (TV is wall mounted so optical is out of the question as well). I had a 70" Sony 850B prior to this Samsung 75" H6350 and the Sony linked up perfectly with the receiver. Hoping someone can at least give me advice on how to get the TV to default to the receiver for audio.


----------



## Otto Pylot

The problem is not so much the ARC feature it's CEC. CEC is a very poorly implemented feature because it is not a standardized feature. IOW, mfrs are free to choose which options of CEC to enable which leads to incompatibilities across devices and even sometimes within the same mfr. ARC and CEC are "related" in that both require an HDMI connection. Anynet+ is Samsung's version of CEC (Consumer Electronic Control). I don't know if you can disable CEC and still use ARC or not. That would be a question for Samsung or someone else who is using Anynet+. The best way to eliminate the CEC issue is to disable it and use a programmable remote like a Harmony. I use an old Harmony 880 for my HTS and it works flawlessly with all of my devices with just a single press of a button. However, I don't use ARC (I have an optical cable from my tv to my receiver). I do use the ARC output on my receiver I just don't have ARC enabled so the HDMI output functions as a uni-directional output.


----------



## claydogg84

Otto Pylot said:


> The problem is not so much the ARC feature it's CEC. CEC is a very poorly implemented feature because it is not a standardized feature. IOW, mfrs are free to choose which options of CEC to enable which leads to incompatibilities across devices and even sometimes within the same mfr. ARC and CEC are "related" in that both require an HDMI connection. Anynet+ is Samsung's version of CEC (Consumer Electronic Control). I don't know if you can disable CEC and still use ARC or not. That would be a question for Samsung or someone else who is using Anynet+. The best way to eliminate the CEC issue is to disable it and use a programmable remote like a Harmony. I use an old Harmony 880 for my HTS and it works flawlessly with all of my devices with just a single press of a button. However, I don't use ARC (I have an optical cable from my tv to my receiver). I do use the ARC output on my receiver I just don't have ARC enabled so the HDMI output functions as a uni-directional output.


What's confusing me is that the TV is switching the receivers input on startup, which makes me think Anynet+ is linked with the receiver - But, I still have to go into the sound settings on the TV and set it to "Receiver", at which point a pop up says Anynet+ is linking... Just doesn't seem to make sense. It would seem of the TV knew to switch the input, it would also recognize its still connected to the receivers speakers.


----------



## Otto Pylot

claydogg84 said:


> What's confusing me is that the TV is switching the receivers input on startup, which makes me think Anynet+ is linked with the receiver - But, I still have to go into the sound settings on the TV and set it to "Receiver", at which point a pop up says Anynet+ is linking... Just doesn't seem to make sense. It would seem of the TV knew to switch the input, it would also recognize its still connected to the receivers speakers.


That would be CEC (Anynet+) doing what it thinks it's supposed to do but having protocol issues due to the implementation of the CEC options in the receiver or tv. Have you disabled Anynet+ to see what happens? You'll have to go back to using multiple remotes (tv, receiver, etc) to select your inputs but if you can still get audio from your tv via the ARC connection, with Anynet+ disabled, then that's your problem and the answer is a Harmony (or Harmony-like) remote.


----------



## sjm817

I had the same problem with a Sony receiver and Samsung TV switching to the TV input. I tried many things without a fix. I finally fixed it by connecting the STB to the TV instead of the receiver. Works perfectly now. I did not have a problem with the TV not staying on receiver as the audio device. The Sony receiver is set to "AMP" (Vs AMP+TV). Sound is always from the receiver.
h
My thread below
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/168-h...-need-add-cec-non-cec-device-hdmi-switch.html


----------



## claydogg84

So I found if I turn on the receiver first, and then the TV, I don't have to change the audio setting back to "Receiver".


----------



## Otto Pylot

What happens if you change sources like going from tv to blu-ray or what ever?


----------



## claydogg84

Otto Pylot said:


> What happens if you change sources like going from tv to blu-ray or what ever?


TV still keeps the receiver option for sound regardless of what input I select.


----------



## John Sully

Somebody upthread mentioned using a Harmony, and that is a good idea. I have the same problem with CEC/ARC on my Denon and my solution was to put a delay for the default receiver power on which was long enough for the OP(#$)@(U automatic input change to happen. Presto, it works everytime and I don't have to juggle remotes.

Unfortunately, the behavior you observed seems to be the default for most receivers.


----------



## Otto Pylot

claydogg84 said:


> TV still keeps the receiver option for sound regardless of what input I select.


That's great! You seem to have defeated the CEC demon.


----------



## Otto Pylot

John Sully said:


> Somebody upthread mentioned using a Harmony, and that is a good idea. I have the same problem with CEC/ARC on my Denon and my solution was to put a delay for the default receiver power on which was long enough for the OP(#$)@(U automatic input change to happen. Presto, it works everytime and I don't have to juggle remotes.
> 
> Unfortunately, the behavior you observed seems to be the default for most receivers.


It's difficult to determine if it's the receiver or the tv. Both play by their own rules. Harmony's work every time regardless if you update your tv's firmware or your receiver's. That will go away once the new HDMI 2.0 chipsets are in place with all connected devices (CEC Extensions).


----------



## claydogg84

Otto Pylot said:


> That's great! You seem to have defeated the CEC demon.


Well... Partially at least. I still have to change the input back to the correct HDMI after the TV puts the receiver on TV/SAT, but I can live with that. It's shameful that these large companies couldn't work together on this technology and find some common ground.


----------



## John Sully

Otto Pylot said:


> It's difficult to determine if it's the receiver or the tv. Both play by their own rules. Harmony's work every time regardless if you update your tv's firmware or your receiver's. That will go away once the new HDMI 2.0 chipsets are in place with all connected devices (CEC Extensions).


Well, we have two different brands of receivers and two different brands of TV's (my setup and her's). I've been told that 2014 Denon's let you turn off this behavior, which would work just fine. As far as HDMI 2.0, that requires new chipsets AFAIK, so you have to update receivers and TV's. I'll wait until things setting out in the 4K arena before I do that; I really want the Rec.2020 gamut and HDR. I've been burned too many times on new A/V technology introductions to be among the earliest adopters anymore. You know how you can tell the early adopters? They're the ones with the arrows in their backs!


----------



## Otto Pylot

There's nothing wrong with being an early adopter, if you know what you're getting into. A lot of people don't, imo. There's more change coming in the next year or two so we'll just have to wait and see how it all settles out.


----------



## John Sully

Otto Pylot said:


> There's nothing wrong with being an early adopter, if you know what you're getting into. A lot of people don't, imo. There's more change coming in the next year or two so we'll just have to wait and see how it all settles out.


Yep. I just thought that multi-channel music would take off much sooner than it did. You should have seen the wiring for my system up until last year. With the weird restrictions on digital transmission of DVD-Audio and SACD I had a rather byzantine wiring scheme for my system. 5 channels out of my DVD-A player, an Outlaw ICBM for bass management and 6 cables for inputs into my receiver. It worked, but multi-channel Blu-Ray kills both of them and works with HDMI!

You want to know why those formats didn't take off? If you could have seen my wiring forest you would have known. The back of my rack looked like this:


----------



## jstraw

Is ARC difficult to set up?


----------



## lovinthehd

jstraw said:


> Is ARC difficult to set up?


To enable ARC you merely use the hdmi ports enabled for such on tv and receiver and turn on the appropriate hdmi control (hdmi cec-control) and see how well it works, there's generally no user tweaks, it either works happily together among different brand/models or it doesn't....not much use overall IMHO but then I source no audio from my tv.


----------



## ready for ryan

I, too, am having difficulty getting the HDMI-CEC/ARC to play audio through my external speakers for internal apps like Netflix. What is frustrating is that, everything was working fine, till I recently upgraded my cable box to a Samsung Enhanced DVR. 

So previously, when I turned on the components, Cable TV was default and the audio played through the speakers. When I turn on a smart app or USB drive, the receiver switches to ‘TV AUDIO’ and the sound played through the external speakers. 

Now, after the new cable box has been installed, the only way I can get Audio from a smart app or USB drive to play through the speakers is to turn everything off, unplug the HDMI from the cable box, turn on everything and then plug the cable back. Then the Audio will play fine from the TV through the speakers and I can control the Pi with the TV remote (Anynet connects). But once I turn off everything and back on, the Audio does not play. Everything else like Video and Volume Control of the receiver works fine except Audio Out through speakers.

I understand that the other solutions are to have Optical Out or to use DVR>>HDMI1 connection suggestions. But I would prefer this HDMI ARC use as its easier and it worked fine before. 

Any suggestions? 

My setup - Cable Box, Raspberry Pi and PS4 >> Marantz Receiver >> UN55H7150


----------



## Snaglpuss

Found one fix but not the other to pass on.. with the pioneer switch to tv problem, no answer yet with the Samsung switch to tv speakers when receiver should be controlling it fix.. go to tv speaker settings in menu switch to audio out! Not receiver hdmi port will send audio back to receiver


----------



## Otto Pylot

The most reliable and sure fix is to disable ARC/CEC altogether and use an optical cable and a programmable remote like a Harmony. Not what a lot of people want to hear but there really isn't a fix (firmware upgrade, etc) as of yet to fix it. CEC is more than likely the culprit and ARC gets messed up because both of them use HDMI. CEC protocols are not standardized so there are many incompatibilities between mfrs and even within the same mfr.


----------



## rusten

Snaglpuss said:


> with the Samsung switch to tv speakers when receiver should be controlling it fix.. go to tv speaker settings in menu switch to audio out! Not receiver hdmi port will send audio back to receiver


Excellent idea, thanks for the suggestion.

Unfortunately it does not work as a solution. 

Using a Pioneer Receiver (any Pioneer HDMI-CEC model by Pioneer seems to have the same results) and Samsung 6350 TV -- I have attempted your suggestion. If you have an optical cable connected and don't want audio-control through the TV, it would work great.

However, if you only have HDMI connected and want to use CEC for your volume control (the original poster's question) - this will not work, the audio will be silent and nothing will be output through the HDMI.

To those curious where the problem lies (Samsung TV or Pioneer receiver) -- it is the Samsung TV. I have three brands of TV's supporting ARC in my house: Vizio, Sharp, and Samsung. The Vizio and Sharp work great with the exact same receiver; upon powering-up, they recognize the receiver and properly route sound. The Samsung, on the other hand, every time it's powered-up, unless the receiver is powered up *prior* to the TV, the speakers are switched to TV.


----------



## Otto Pylot

See my post above. ARC/CEC is a poorly implemented feature. The idea is great but the there aren't any standards so some devices play nicely together and others don't.

The problem is not necessarily the mfr it's the industry who pushed this idea without any standards. With HDMI 2.0, once it is fully implemented (chip-based), the CEC Extensions protocol should take care of that, but until all devices have the same chipset, you're stuck.


----------



## rusten

Otto Pylot said:


> See my post above. ARC/CEC is a poorly implemented feature. The idea is great but the there aren't any standards so some devices play nicely together and others don't.


I don't necessarily agree.

I did read your earlier posts and nothing in my reply was related (I was primarily addressing @Snaglpuss to help address the OP's question).

HDMIC-CEC works great in many instances, and in my experience (with newer hardware) the problems are minor in comparison. That's not to ignore the problems when they exist, but in this case it's not a standards-based, or protocol issue. It's simply a lack of polish above/beyond the CEC and ARC layer.

With my Sharp and Vizio, once they have been configured to use ARC, they'll give the related components about 10-15 seconds to submit something over the ARC channel before looking for a backup. In the case of the Samsung 6350, this is not done. Again, this is not related to the low-level protocol/communication/handshake, it's related to Samsung's own configuration approach.

IMHO - That's a bummer, but it shouldn't take aware from the tremendous potential of CEC/ARC when they work, or discourage people from giving it a try pre-2.0. Maybe it won't work, but it's generally not that bad. And for me, at least, it's a lot cleaner solution than a Harmony remote.


----------



## ready for ryan

rusten said:


> IMHO - That's a bummer, but it shouldn't take aware from the tremendous potential of CEC/ARC when they work, or discourage people from giving it a try pre-2.0. Maybe it won't work, but it's generally not that bad. And for me, at least, it's a lot cleaner solution than a Harmony remote.


Totally agree. CEC/ARC is great when it works. For me everything was working the way it should have till I upgraded my cable box. Each time I remove the HDMI cable from the box the Samsung CEC/ARC (Anynet) connects. 

Samsung Tech Support is looking into it and said will call back. If they can't help, I might just need to downgrade my cable box. I would rather do that than have an extra cable (optical) from my TV to the receiver.


----------



## Otto Pylot

@rusten - I disagree but that's the beauty of these forums. We can disagree and still keep it civil. ARC/CEC is a great idea but there are lots of reports with folks having issues, especially if the hardware isn't current (newer tv than receiver, older cable box, etc). It does work for a lot of people but can develop issues when something as simple as a firmware upgrade on one of the devices is done. For me, problems went away immediately with the use of an optical cable and a Harmony remote, and most of my equipment was purchased around the same time and was the current model for that year. If someone does develop issues, the most likely scenario is CEC (the protocols are still optional for each mfr, no standardization) and no firmware upgrade is going to correct that. If it works for you, that's great! I wished it worked for me but at least I know that with the use of an optical cable and my Harmony remote, I will never have issues regardless of the mfr or hardware used.


----------



## rusten

@Ott Pylot, yup, I'm aware of that position based on the posts. To clarify, it doesn't work for me, not in all cases, and once again, I'm certainly not advocating for CEC if you have another solution, nor am I trying to change anyone's mind.

I was simply addressing the original poster's concern and sharing my opinion that while there is no doubt there are flaws as you point out, that's no reason to immediately go the legacy-route. 

In my case, personally, I'll try CEC/ARC options first, then either return the product (if not enough redeeming qualities) or adapt to the legacy solution, if it does not.

I still use a universal remote (just not the harmony, action-based remotes are not for me) for navigating my components. That doesn't stop me from taking advantage of the technology in other areas, ARC, CEC power-on/off can be a beautiful thing when it works right. Input-select could be nice as well, but in my opinion, better left as an option.


----------



## Otto Pylot

Agreed. I just read these posts about folks having issues and then pickup my Harmony, press one button and the correct device and inputs are selected and I'm off an running. Harmony's can be a pain to program but once done, life is bueno. But yeah, all we can do is post our experiences and recommendations based on said experience and let the others decide what's best for them. Information is power.


----------



## HenrikMeister

Same issue. I have a Pioneer VSX something, when turning on the TV, the AVR turns itself on. BUT the sound settings resets itself from "receiver" to "TV speakers".... So I need to go into this settings every time i switch the TV on. Also, the AVR switches itself automatically to TV-input from last played input, like BD. Has someone tried to go into "Service Menu" on the TV and completely disable the TV speakers? 
FYI I have fast-scrolled thru this thread. So connecting something in the HDMI 1 on the TV may solve the problem? 

I´m not sure, but I dont think I have tried turning the system with the receiver first THEN the tv.


----------



## Otto Pylot

ARC/CEC incompatibility most likely. Disable ARC/CEC on all devices as a test and then use the individual remotes. If your system works as it should, then there's probably nothing wrong with the hardware indicating that it may be an ARC/CEC implementation issue.

I would stay out of the Service Menu altogether because that can cause more problems than just switching to the correct input. You didn't say what kind of tv you have. Is it even ARC capable? Most tv's and receivers will have an HDMI input/output labeled as ARC so make sure you use that one. If you disable ARC you can still use the ARC-labeled HDMI input/output as a normal uni-directional connection.


----------



## HenrikMeister

Otto Pylot said:


> ARC/CEC incompatibility most likely. Disable ARC/CEC on all devices as a test and then use the individual remotes. If your system works as it should, then there's probably nothing wrong with the hardware indicating that it may be an ARC/CEC implementation issue.
> 
> I would stay out of the Service Menu altogether because that can cause more problems than just switching to the correct input. You didn't say what kind of tv you have. Is it even ARC capable? Most tv's and receivers will have an HDMI input/output labeled as ARC so make sure you use that one. If you disable ARC you can still use the ARC-labeled HDMI input/output as a normal uni-directional connection.


I was in the service menu on my previous TV, and I broke the thing and had to repair it, so I had learned it the hard way! Do not to mess in there, its scary and frustrating! Thats why I asked, thought there was a guinea pig around here haha. 
Right now I have a 2015 48" Samsung 6400 series. It has the ARC input (HDMI 2), same as my AVR. 
Anyways I have fondled with my system, and found out that the settings didn´t reset itself when physically pushing the ON/OFF button on both TV and AVR. And still have the ARC, HDMI control anynet etc. enabled. Could someone try this? Again, by not using the remote(s).


----------



## HenrikMeister

I have fondled more. When both devices are turned off (TV and AVR) turn on the AVR with its remote, then turn on the TV with the TV remote after 5 seconds. Then every settings on the TV should not have changed. And when you want to turn off, you can use the TV remote to turn off both devices.
I think the problem is that when using the TV remote, it will turn on both devices at the same time with a touch of a button (CEC). The problem is that the AVR is too slow (or TV too fast) on turning itself on, whilst the TV is on BEFORE the AVR is completely on, it cannot detect the receiver and will switch to "TV-speaker". The Logitech Harmony has a power switch delay, which can be a solution aswell.


----------



## Otto Pylot

That's how I have my Harmony setup. When I press "Watch TV", the avr comes on first, and then 2 seconds later the tv turns on. Inputs are switched automatically so there's no fumbling for input source. Once the basic setup is on (watching tv) switching between sources (blu-ray, AppleTV) is seamless. Or, I can do any combination. To hell with CEC!


----------



## Joe Fernand

As Otto says having CEC at 'play' when you have the Harmony is always going to be a recipe for control issues - disable CEC on all devices and use the Harmony.


Joe


----------



## SlaughterX

I have a Samsung JU7100 and Pioneer 1323 and all I want to do is use Netflix or HBO Go along with other apps built in to my TV and have it send the audio to my AVR with out having to use an optical cable. Is there any way to do this?


----------



## Otto Pylot

ARC (Audio Return Channel) if both devices, tv and receiver are ARC capable. You will be limited to 5.1 though just like with an optical cable. Keep in mind that ARC is an HDMI feature quite often associated with CEC (Consumer Electronic Control) and is called Anynet+ by Samsung (I believe). ARC/CEC can have lots of issues so it may or may not work to your satisfaction.


----------



## HD Rookie

Otto Pylot said:


> ARC (Audio Return Channel) if both devices, tv and receiver are ARC capable. You will be limited to 5.1 though just like with an optical cable. Keep in mind that ARC is an HDMI feature quite often associated with CEC (Consumer Electronic Control) and is called Anynet+ by Samsung (I believe). ARC/CEC can have lots of issues so it may or may not work to your satisfaction.


Otto Pylot, you have been on this thread for quite some time and are right on. CEC and ARC are two related, but different animals. ARC is great, CEC sucks. I have several setups in my home. CEC never works as intended. All I really need is ARC and I could never make it work properly with my Samsung tvs, including the latest 4k-8500.

The issue is with the way Samsung tvs implement CEC and ARC. It treats them as the same thing, when, in reality, they have nothing in common, besides the hdmi cable.

I recently bought a cheap 4k Vizio tv. Vizio doesn't have have a single "cec/arc" option like Samsung. Vizio has an option called "ARC audio only". This option passes audio, but doesn't try to control any of my devices. This "arc only" option fixes so many CEC inconsistencies!


----------



## Otto Pylot

That is good to hear ARC can be implemented separately from CEC on some tv's. I hadn't heard that confirmed before. Now, if only they could design ARC to handle DTS-MA and/or Dolby TrueHD that would be great. Until then, I'll just stick with my optical cable and a Harmony remote.


----------



## bp787

JayInRichmond said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I feel your pain!  I am having the same frustrations with my brand-new Samsung PN64F8500 TV and Yamaha RX-V575 AVR,
> 
> I have enabled AnyNet+ and ARC on the TV; and ARC/HDMI-control on the AVR.  All input devices are connected through the AVR -- the primary being a Tivo Premiere XL4 on HDMI1.  The TV remote turns both the TV and the AVR on and off and controls the AVR volume correctly.  So, with the AVR selecting the Tivo on HDMI1, I power down using the TV remote. But when I power-up, the following sequence occurs every time:
> 
> (1) The AVR switches to the "TV" input (AV4), which has nothing connected to it, yet video is still passed through from HDMI1.
> (2) About a second later, the AVR switches back to the "Tivo" input on HDMI1, and all is well.  But wait about 5 or 6 seconds ...
> (3) Now the AVR switches back to the "TV" input and sound is lost.
> 
> At this point I must re-select the "Tivo" input on the AVR to restore sound.  I have found no way to defeat this scenario.  I believe this is because CEC does not recognize the Tivo box and therefore tells the AVR to switch to the "TV" device -- despite the fact that there is no "TV" device connected.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ReplyQuote Multi


Jay, 
I'm posting here after reading your response in my PulseEight CEC thread. Samsung wil ALWAYS force the AVR to TV (TV/CD depending on your AVR). It sends the command to do so and does not care generally what the AVR says. I have verified this by logging the CEC communications via the PulseEight Adapter.

It's possible that adding the PulseEight Adapter in between the Tivo and the AVR will alleviate the issue as it may be somewhat dependent on the AVR and it's internal handling, but I suspect that it will still force it always to 'TV', because that's just what samsung does.

For my setup, the only solution is to use a pulse eight HDMI CEC adapter with modified linux client code (modified libCEC). I am trapping the command that samsung sends during the initialization sequence which can take up to 30 seconds. this seems to work, although I have a few code/packaging issues to work out and some additional tests. 

Your init sequence is a little odd in that it starts up on TV, then goes to HDMI 1, then back to TV. usually there are only 2 switches.


----------



## bp787

HD Rookie said:


> Otto Pylot, you have been on this thread for quite some time and are right on. CEC and ARC are two related, but different animals. ARC is great, CEC sucks. I have several setups in my home. CEC never works as intended. All I really need is ARC and I could never make it work properly with my Samsung tvs, including the latest 4k-8500.
> 
> The issue is with the way Samsung tvs implement CEC and ARC. It treats them as the same thing, when, in reality, they have nothing in common, besides the hdmi cable.
> 
> I recently bought a cheap 4k Vizio tv. Vizio doesn't have have a single "cec/arc" option like Samsung. Vizio has an option called "ARC audio only". This option passes audio, but doesn't try to control any of my devices. This "arc only" option fixes so many CEC inconsistencies!


so i'm curious... which model tv is the vizio? I only found the following tidbit from a vizio manual: 


> CEC - Select Enable to use the TV remote to control CEC
> devices connected to HDMI. *Select ARC Only for plug
> and play of an audio device connected to the HDMI ARC
> input. The ARC setting does not support video devices
> connected to the audio device (Select Enable to enable
> support for these devices).*
> Select Disable to turn CEC on/off.


it can be interpreted in many different ways. You are saying it's working for you using Video sources through the tv back to the AVR and no CEC commands (power on, auto switching, etc...) are being invoked?


----------



## war59312

My Pioneer VSX-830-K and Samsung UN50HU8550 have been playing nice for last 4 months.

CEC and ARC working with no issues. And now it keeps telling me it can not connect. When my TV does a search for devices, it finds the receiver every time.

Both devices running latest firmware. Tried power cycle both, no dice. Tried turning off CEC and ARC on both and turning back on after power cycling both. No fix, still broken.

So tried different HDMI cables, no differance. Same issue.

Makes no sense. Worked for 4 months and now it just quits. WTF!


----------



## Otto Pylot

Sometimes a firmware update will break ARC/CEC. It's not uncommon. That's why a lot of us just disable ARC/CEC altogether and use an optical cable in conjunction with a Harmony remote. There's not much you can do. ARC/CEC is a great idea but if all of your connected devices aren't running the same HDMI 1.4/2.0 chipset versions, or if the mfr decides to implement a different set of protocols, you're screwed.


----------



## war59312

That sucks.



> optical digital audio output (may only pass 2-channel audio from HDMI-connected sources)


So yeah, not an option. I did not spend $2,500+ to have stereo crap.

Was working perfect in 5.1. So I know it works. Like I said, for over 4 months.

Just woke up and turned TV to watch and now it won't switch to receiver no matter what I do.

Ugh, so frustrating!


----------



## war59312

Lame, can't edit posts...

Anyways.. Meant to mention. I am already using an Optical cable for Web Browser, Amazon, and Netflix. All are built in TV apps. At least these are in 5.1. Confirmed 5.1 with Netflix.

Thankfully Nvidia Shield with a special Kodi build supports 5.1 since it supports HDMI Passthrough. That is, 5.1 is working fine via HDMI for Nvidia Shield.

It's other devices that do NOT support HDMI Passthrough, that are now broken. And can only get stereo using an optical cable as those devices are all thru HDMI of course.

Just makes no sense that it would randomly break like this and won't come back to life. 

And of course now like you mentioned I'm forced to use more than 1 remote or buy something else like a Harmony.

Just lame!


----------



## bluethor

war59312 said:


> Lame, can't edit posts...
> 
> Anyways.. Meant to mention. I am already using an Optical cable for Web Browser, Amazon, and Netflix. All are built in TV apps. At least these are in 5.1. Confirmed 5.1 with Netflix.
> 
> Thankfully Nvidia Shield with a special Kodi build supports 5.1 since it supports HDMI Passthrough. That is, 5.1 is working fine via HDMI for Nvidia Shield.
> 
> It's other devices that do NOT support HDMI Passthrough, that are now broken. And can only get stereo using an optical cable as those devices are all thru HDMI of course.
> 
> Just makes no sense that it would randomly break like this and won't come back to life.
> 
> And of course now like you mentioned I'm forced to use more than 1 remote or buy something else like a Harmony.
> 
> Just lame!


I just misread what you wrote.

I'm completely confused though...why are you going from external sources through your tv and then to the receiver? It seems more typical of an arrangement is to have your receiver be the hub. Thus way you have less of an audio delay, plus your receiver is most likely far more capable of handling the signals.

Not to mention that you won't run into weird compatibility situations like this.


----------



## Joe Fernand

Firmware - keep in mind updates on any device (not just the AVR or Display) can screw up CEC! In the UK Sky implemented CEC in a recent FW update with CEC set to On as the default, that caused no end of grief.

TV - ARC or Optical will deliver the same quality of audio to the AVR from the TV's onboard Tuner/Apps.

External Sources - HDMI direct to the AVR is usually the better option and for Sources such as Blue-ray allow you to access HD Audio (which s not possible via ARC or Optical).

Joe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMurray

Need some help. I have a Samsung 65KS8000 connected to a Pioneer VSX-1124-K using a HDMI cable. Connected to input HDMI 4 (clearly labeled ARC) on the Samsung and HDMI 1 out on the Pioneer. I want to use ARC so I can stream 4K through the TV apps. I get audio through the Pioneer but only 2 channel (front L & R). I've tried setting the TV out to PCM and Bitstream with the same result. Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Fernand

Have you confirmed the source stream is carrying 5.1?

Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMurray

Yes, I tried several different Netflix movies with 5.1 audio. Watching 4K movie on Netflix now, incredible picture but only getting 2 channel audio and it shows as having 5.1 on the description. One thing I have noticed on the Pioneer settings, when I check the HDMI setting on the TV input it shows as "digital" instead of HDMI like the other inputs (BD, DirecTV, etc.) and I cannot change it. I've tried unplugging everything and reconnecting the HDMI cable.


----------



## darrensmooth

Hi,

Recently replaced my Sharp Aquos with a Samsung, having issues with the AVR to TV setup. My question about ARC is as follows, am I correct in my understanding that the ARC port on the TV should connect to the HDMI out of your AVR and when done so, 1) your Tv's audio output can be routed through the receiver 2) any other HDMI devices connected to the receiver can be viewed while on the Tv's ARC HDMI port?

With the Samsung, the ARC port is HDMI 3...when the receiver is connected to this port and anynet + is enabled, I CANNOT view any of the devices on the AVR (Samsung only has 3 HDMI, I have about 6 HDMI devices in total so use AVR for the others), it simply says something along the lines of "source speakers in use" Essentially with only 3 HDMI ports to begin with, I lose another port JUST for sound, I have my apple tv in HDMI 1 and HDMI 2 is occupied with cable box.

The sharp had ARC on HDMI 1 and I could simply choose that input and also view the other HDMI devices attached to the receiver. Shouldnt ARC act in the same way regardless of TV brand?

TV Samsung UN60KU6290
AVR Pioneer SC-1227k


----------



## uconncass

*Samsung TV/Pioneer Receiver: cannot get application sounds through speakers*

I recently purchased a Samsung QN82Q6FN smart TV and paired it with a Pioneer VSX1131-K receiver. I only have front, center and subwoofer speakers hooked up via the receiver. I have hooked up all my peripherals through the receiver also (cable box, BD and fire TV) and have only a single ARC HDMI going from Receiver ARC to TV ARC. I can listen to the TV through my system perfectly. However, when I switch to trying to watch Hulu or Netflix the sound only comes out of the TV speakers (if I switch it to them) OR I will continue to get ONLY the TV show (I was watching) sound through the receiver speakers with Netflix (or whatever other app picture) on the screen. I have reset EVERYTHING multiple times. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what is wrong. ALL sound should come through the TV/receivers ARC cable. I have searched the web endlessly to no avail. All I am reading is to hook up an optical cable and see if that works. Why should I connect and optical cable when ARC is supposed to stream all your sounds? I am so frustrated. Does ANYONE have a solution?


----------



## Otto Pylot

uconncass said:


> I recently purchased a Samsung QN82Q6FN smart TV and paired it with a Pioneer VSX1131-K receiver. I only have front, center and subwoofer speakers hooked up via the receiver. I have hooked up all my peripherals through the receiver also (cable box, BD and fire TV) and have only a single ARC HDMI going from Receiver ARC to TV ARC. I can listen to the TV through my system perfectly. However, when I switch to trying to watch Hulu or Netflix the sound only comes out of the TV speakers (if I switch it to them) OR I will continue to get ONLY the TV show (I was watching) sound through the receiver speakers with Netflix (or whatever other app picture) on the screen. I have reset EVERYTHING multiple times. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what is wrong. ALL sound should come through the TV/receivers ARC cable. I have searched the web endlessly to no avail. All I am reading is to hook up an optical cable and see if that works. Why should I connect and optical cable when ARC is supposed to stream all your sounds? I am so frustrated. Does ANYONE have a solution?



On a lot of devices, most in fact, ARC is associated with CEC. CEC is great because it allows for single remote control of all of you HDMI-connected devices but it is fraught with problems because the protocols are not standardized, so the device mfrs are free to implement them however they choose. There are no firmware upgrades to make them compatible. If you have a device that allows for separate control of ARC/CEC you may be able to disable the CEC portion keeping ARC active. However, all of your devices need to have that capability. If you use an optical cable you will need to disable ARC/CEC otherwise you may have issues.


ARC, at present, offers the same audio format as optical, which is discrete 5.1. Some ARC system will allow for lossless Atmos but you'd need to check with the mfrs.


Disable ARC/CEC on all of your devices. Keep in mind that ARC/CEC will have different names (Anynet+, Simplink, etc) so you'll have to check the manuals to see what it's called in order to find the setting(s) to change. Once disable, see if your system operates the way you think it should with the various remote controls you have. If it does, then you have a CEC incompatibility, which is very common.


Running an optical cable from the tv to the receiver will allow you to stream, in 5.1, any audio from the SmartApps, OTA television, or cable. Make sure you have the tv's speakers turned off. A programmable remote such as a Harmony will allow you single remote control of your system. If you need ARC, there is an adapter called a Lindy CECless adapter that goes between your receiver and device that disables CEC but still allows for ARC. It seems to work well for some. For others, not so.


----------



## scott_7723

bp787 said:


> Jay,
> I'm posting here after reading your response in my PulseEight CEC thread. Samsung wil ALWAYS force the AVR to TV (TV/CD depending on your AVR). It sends the command to do so and does not care generally what the AVR says. I have verified this by logging the CEC communications via the PulseEight Adapter.
> 
> It's possible that adding the PulseEight Adapter in between the Tivo and the AVR will alleviate the issue as it may be somewhat dependent on the AVR and it's internal handling, but I suspect that it will still force it always to 'TV', because that's just what samsung does.
> 
> For my setup, the only solution is to use a pulse eight HDMI CEC adapter with modified linux client code (modified libCEC). I am trapping the command that samsung sends during the initialization sequence which can take up to 30 seconds. this seems to work, although I have a few code/packaging issues to work out and some additional tests.
> 
> Your init sequence is a little odd in that it starts up on TV, then goes to HDMI 1, then back to TV. usually there are only 2 switches.


Understood this is an ages old discussion but wondered if you succeeded at stopping the dreaded AVR switching to TV input when using HDMI CEC/HDMI CONTROL? If so, what hardware do you recommend? Was the pulse eight equipment configurable to do such while still allowing power/volume control? New TV supports eARC (HDMI 2.1) but AVR is VSX94TXH (HDMI 1.3b). Got a SHARC in between which allows 7.1 channel passthrough from TV to antiquated AVR but I actually want to use LG’s Magic Remote for all instead of my harmony. But can’t avoid the need for two remotes cuz audio on AVR switches to TV input every time instead of the desired HDMI (unless I use the Harmony but it doesn’t have the Magic Remote pointer which is why I want to abandon it)


----------



## Otto Pylot

scott_7723 said:


> Understood this is an ages old discussion but wondered if you succeeded at stopping the dreaded AVR switching to TV input when using HDMI CEC/HDMI CONTROL? If so, what hardware do you recommend? Was the pulse eight equipment configurable to do such while still allowing power/volume control? New TV supports eARC (HDMI 2.1) but AVR is VSX94TXH (HDMI 1.3b). Got a SHARC in between which allows 7.1 channel passthrough from TV to antiquated AVR but I actually want to use LG’s Magic Remote for all instead of my harmony. But can’t avoid the need for two remotes cuz audio on AVR switches to TV input every time instead of the desired HDMI (unless I use the Harmony but it doesn’t have the Magic Remote pointer which is why I want to abandon it)


Unfortunately ARC/CEC incompatibilities still occur. And if you have an older device (HDMI 1.3b chipsets) there is not much you can do. HDMI is backwards compatible only to the in-common protocols. I'd like to use my Magic Remote as well but found that using a Harmony remote is so much easier if properly setup. I rarely use the Magic Remote now unless I want to dig deeper in the WebOS, which I rarely need to do.


----------



## scott_7723

scott_7723 said:


> Understood this is an ages old discussion but wondered if you succeeded at stopping the dreaded AVR switching to TV input when using HDMI CEC/HDMI CONTROL? If so, what hardware do you recommend? Was the pulse eight equipment configurable to do such while still allowing power/volume control? New TV supports eARC (HDMI 2.1) but AVR is VSX94TXH (HDMI 1.3b). Got a SHARC in between which allows 7.1 channel passthrough from TV to antiquated AVR but I actually want to use LG’s Magic Remote for all instead of my harmony. But can’t avoid the need for two remotes cuz audio on AVR switches to TV input every time instead of the desired HDMI (unless I use the Harmony but it doesn’t have the Magic Remote pointer which is why I want to abandon it)


Just in case anyone else finds this thread and needs help... I did discover that simply removing a feedback loop from AVR to TV stopped my LG CX from changing inputs. In detail, LG CX feeds eARC signal out TV HDMI 2 which plugs into my shArc which plugs into an HDMI input of older AVR. I then used to have the AVR HDMI monitor output plugged into HDMI 4 of LG CX. This, of course, is preferred if you have more than 3 devices needed to be plugged into the LG CX such that the AVR can manage the multiple additional devices and output on LG CX. The problem, however, is that the TV would detect the signal from the AVR and then they would react with input changing to "TV" on AVR likely due to timing of signals being detected. So, I decided to try abandoning all other Video devices other than the three I currently have plugged into my LG CX and the HDMI input never changes anymore to TV input. Of course, it does also mean all DTS soundtracks will be LPCM which is why I originally had a few non-4K video devices channeled through my AVR first. Regardless, super happy ... at least until I get a need for a 4th HDMI video source....


----------



## Otto Pylot

scott_7723 said:


> Just in case anyone else finds this thread and needs help... I did discover that simply removing a feedback loop from AVR to TV stopped my LG CX from changing inputs. In detail, LG CX feeds eARC signal out TV HDMI 2 which plugs into my shArc which plugs into an HDMI input of older AVR. I then used to have the AVR HDMI monitor output plugged into HDMI 4 of LG CX. This, of course, is preferred if you have more than 3 devices needed to be plugged into the LG CX such that the AVR can manage the multiple additional devices and output on LG CX. The problem, however, is that the TV would detect the signal from the AVR and then they would react with input changing to "TV" on AVR likely due to timing of signals being detected. So, I decided to try abandoning all other Video devices other than the three I currently have plugged into my LG CX and the HDMI input never changes anymore to TV input. Of course, it does also mean all DTS soundtracks will be LPCM which is why I originally had a few non-4K video devices channeled through my AVR first. Regardless, super happy ... at least until I get a need for a 4th HDMI video source....


Sounds a bit complicated but at least you have a workaround. I like to keep things simple, and without the need for ARC/CEC my AV life is pretty much stress-free. Just two HDMI connections to my C8. One for video from my other sources and one for cable tv (HD only) and I'm a happy camper. Congrats on figuring it out.


----------

